# Das volle Programm..



## Geisteskrank (22 Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Foren Gemeinde.
habe mich gerade hier angemeldet, da ich gerade auf der Suche nach Informationen zu mehreren Nummern bin.
Konkreter Fall:
Meinen Schwager hats erwischt.
Seiner Aussage nach hat er sich einmal (was ich Ihm auch absolut Glaube) einen Klingelton und einmal WWM von RTL aufs Handy geladen. Und damit fängt der ganze Mist erst richtig an.
Seit 06.12.2006 macht sich das Handy selbstständig, obwohl es NICHT benutzt wird. Es sendet permanent SMS an div Nummern (z.B. 88444, 88800, 66669, 43210, 44600, 84849, 82422, 84099, 55055, 83344, 85888 ). Außerdem baute das Handy mehrmals wap Verbindungen auf, die mal eben mit über 200 Euro zu Buche schlagen und von NextID abgerechnet wurden. Gesammtrechnung liegt mal eben bei 355 Euro, nur so nebenbei.

Das einzigste was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe, ist die 66669.
Die gehört zu conVISUAL AG. (Hat mich aber auch nicht weiter gebracht).

Meine Frage:
Wer kann mir etwas zu den o.g. Nummern sagen, evtl. was für ein Dienst bzw Abo das sein soll.?
Bzw. welchem Anbieter sie gehören. (Auf der Seite Bundesnetzargentur hab ich nur 0137/0900 - Liste gefunden, oder nicht gut genug gesucht?  )

Wer hat noch solche Probleme?

Für schnelle Antworten bedanke ich mich schon mal im vorraus.
Christian

PS: Handy ist an einen LZV von E-Plus gebunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Du kannst hier nach dem Anbieter/den Anbietern suchen. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8650

Das beantwortet noch nicht alle Fragen, aber da erfährst Du erst einmal, zu wem die Nummern (ursprünglich) gehören. Wenn sich das Handy selbständig macht, scheint es irgendwie nicht ok zu sein. Ob das ein "Handyvirus" sein kann? Keine Ahnung. So 'was soll es geben - aber vielleicht antwortet Dir jemand noch dazu.
88444 - Next-ID - kostenlose Infohotline 0800 444 54 54
88800 - Next-ID
66669 - Convisual AG - 





> 0180 - 50 60 536
> (12 ct/min. aus dem deutschem Festnetz).


 info(at)convisual.com
43210 - Mindmatics - info(at)mindmatics.de Tel.: +49 (0)89 32 29 86 0
44600 - Three United - germany(at)3united.com 
84849 - Mobile 365 GmbH - germany(at)mobile365.com
den Rest musste selbst kucken.


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Von was für einem Handymodell reden wir denn überhaupt?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

WWM gibt es als Java Spiel, d.h. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier ein Java-fähiges Handy im Spiel ist? Für Java gab es schon einen solchen Virus:
http://shortnews.stern.de/start.cfm...1&id=612226&rubrik1=High Tech&sort=1&sparte=4
Meines Wissens wäre das aber hier in Deutschland ein Novum.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

http://www.network-secure.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3962&Itemid=1350
http://www.kaspersky.com/de/news?id=180513628


> RedBrowser.a taucht maskiert als Programm auf, das in der Lage ist, WAP-Seiten ohne die Einrichtung eines WAP-Zugangs aufzurufen. Nach Angaben der Progamm-Autoren wird diese Funktion durch Versand und Empfang kostenloser SMS-Mitteilungen realisiert. Tatsächlich aber verschickt der Trojaner SMS-Nachrichten an kostenpflichtige Mobile Services. Für jede derartige Mitteilung wird das Kundenkonto mit 5,- bis 6,- US-Dollar belastet.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*



Heiko schrieb:


> Von was für einem Handymodell reden wir denn überhaupt?


Ohne eine Antwort auf diese Frage werden wir nicht weiter kommen ...


----------



## Geisteskrank (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Servus,
erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
es handelt sicht bei dem Handy um ein SE W800i. Java fähig ist es in jedem Fall.
Auch danke für den Link zum Handy Virus. Ich werde das dann mal checken.

Viele Grüße an alle Antworten.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*



Geisteskrank schrieb:


> es handelt sicht bei dem Handy um ein SE W800i. Java fähig ist es in jedem Fall.


http://www.se-world.info/datenblatt.php?product=39
http://www.areamobile.de/tests/Sony_Ericsson_W800i/teil_I.php
die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich noch ohne registrierung, dies ist aber dringend.
Ich glaube, dass meine Tochter jetzt den Trojaner J2ME.RedBrowser.a auf ihrem Handy eingefangen hat. Auf der Seite von Kaspersky-Lab steht, dass man diesen Trojaner mit Telefon-Standard-Utilities deinstalieren kann. Ich weiß aber nicht was das ist. Ob das ein Programm oder eine Funktion im Handy ist? Sien hat Handy von Nokia 6131. Wäre dankbar für schnelle Antwort.

Viele Grüße
Oleg


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Hallo,

wir haben genau dieses Problem jetzt auch! Nach dem Runterladen des RTL-Spiels WWM versendet das Handy (Nokia 6320i) "selbstständig"  sehr viele teure Premium-SMS. 

Wer kennt den Code für einen Masterreset für das o.g. Handy??


Vielen Dank!


----------



## sascha (9 März 2007)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Vorsicht - Bitte dringend an Beweissicherung (sofern möglich) denken. Sonst bleibt ihr auf den Kosten sitzen!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Hallo fuer alle auf Symbian basierenden Handy (Nokia)
gilt folgender code zum Zurücksetzen auf die Werkseinstellungen

*#7370#

der default lock code zur Bestaätigung ist = 12345

SMU


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier. Gefunden ha b ich das Forum weil mein Sohn seit seinem Italien-Urlaub permanent SMS Rechnungen von 1,99 € über die SMS Nummer 66669 abgebucht bekommt. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man sein Handy (Sony Ericcson K 610i) auf das Vorhandensein von "Handy-Viren" prüft, oder ob das Problem gelöst wird, wenn man im Menü Einstellungen auf "Werkseinstellung wiederherstellen" geht!
Viele Dank für ure Hilfe!
Tschüß 
Martin


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Das ist wahrscheinlich kein Virus sondern eine Plage, die anderweitig ausgelöst wurde. Wende dich mal an den Provider für das Handy deines Sohnes und frage den mal, für welchen Premiumdienst (von wem) hier ein Abo abgeschlossen wurde und frage ihn wie man das beenden kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

Die SMS sind aber auch auf dem Handy (gesendete Nachrichten) zu sehen, nicht nur auf der Rechnung. Ich befürchte, das ist ein dialer oder sowas. Besteht da die Chance das Teil wieder wegzukriegen?
Danke für Eure Mühe,
Martin


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das volle Programm..*

@ Martin, wende dich an deinen Provider! Händiedialer ist hier nicht angesagt, da entweder die Sach über das Internet oder von dem Anbieter selbst ausgelöst wurde. Das Händie kann wahrscheinlich nichts dafür. Schau dir das mal hier im Nachbarthread z. B. mal an: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...r-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-23.html#post292885 und lies dir alle Seiten mal durch, womöglich findest du dort die Lösung des Problems. Wenn man auf winmytv.de geht, dann erkennt man unschwer, wie so eine Sch... ganz einfach übers Internet ausgelöst werden kann. Da dein Sohn aber in Italien war und dort womöglich nicht dumm rumsurfte, scheidet diese Kiste womöglich aus.


----------

